# Tru-Cut H-20 Leaking Oil



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello:

I am new to this forum and I am glad a resource like this forum exists, so thanks for any assistance you may provide. I recently purchased a new Tru-Cut H-20 with the Honda GC 160 motor. I live in Conroe, TX which is about 60 miles north of Houston. Unbelievably, the closest dealer for Tru-Cut was in Austin, TX, about a three hour drive for me. I really like this mower, but began noticing what appears to be an oil leak in between the back tires, directly in the middle of the machine, and towards the back of the machine.

I called the dealer who sold me the mower and they either had no clue, or just did not want to deal with an after sale issue, so no answers from them. I conducted an internet search and it appears that oil leaks with these Honda motors can be from tilting the mower at a step angle or possibly an oil leak from the governor shaft. I don't think I have over filled the oil, and I don't think I have tilted the mower at any severe angle to cause a leak. I am hoping this is something I can fix because I hate to drive it back to Austin.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Does this seem like it's a constant leak? Like it's constantly dripping oil at some rate? If it was due to tilting or something it might leak a little but should stop, like a temporary spill. I'd put a piece of cardboard or something under it and monitor the drip rate. If you have a constant drip try to follow it with a flashlight until you find the spot. If it has a bad seal in the block or something from the factory either TruCut and/or the dealer you bought it from should replace it. That's unfortunate though for your new machine. That's always a buzzkill for a new purchase.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Outdoor Envy:

It is not a consistent leak as far as the amount of oil, or the time of the leak in total. I see the leak after I quit mowing and after the oil has time to work its way down the mower ( I suspect). I see the leak normally a few hours later. It does stop leaking but sometimes takes a couple of days to fully stop. It is engine oil, and not some other lubricant. I cannot imagine that a slight tilt would cause a leak out of the governor shaft but I do push the back of the mower down to raise the front when making turns, wonder if that is enough to cause the overflow. I have the oil level right as noted in the manual and not screwing in the dipstick. I cant see the governor shaft and spring as shown on the internet, but that video indicates this motor does not have a rubber seal that you can install. Just not sure but would feel better after this large purchase if it was something easy to change or procedural for my operation.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Check the other oil check point. There is one on the front and one in the same spot but on the back. Hopefully it's just loose.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Is the oil fill tube plastic or do you pour it straight into the crankcase area? If it's a little plastic tube that leads to the crankcase I would check there that it's sealed good and not half in or something. The plastic parts are what I would check first as they are the most likely culprits to be loose or cracked or something. It seems like it's a higher leak area since it only leaks after use. So once the oil settles it's below the leak spot. So the leak spot is where the oil is circulating higher up in use, I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

I think J-Nick may have hit on a possible explanation. The leak was directly beneath the second and unknown to me, oil check point. It appeared tight but I went ahead and drained the oil and put in some new 10w-30w and re-tightened the bolt. Not sure if the Tru-Cut uses a crush washer but I used the original which has never been re-used. I hope it was just a leak due to a washer or tightening issue. I will advise after I cut the grass tomorrow and let it sit awhile. Thanks


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Let's hope that's it! That would make sense too as the oil would leak easier when warm/hot.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

So, I think that was the issue as there are no leaks after mowing yesterday morning. I cannot believe something so easy that I missed. I knew about the first drain plug/oil check plug but not the second. Although the plug was tight, I think the washer was somewhat offset causing the leak. In any event appears to have corrected the issue. I cannot believe the place that sold me the mower did not give me the same advice when I called them. Thanks for the quick, accurate and informative advice.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Glad to hear it Gregory! Now you can enjoy your new equipment in peace!

New equipment thinking:
"So I usually mow every 4-5 days...but I just got a new mower...so better up it to every 2-3 days..."


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome I'm glad you got it fixed. That engine is very popular it's used in a lot of equipment. I've heard the reason for the dual oil plugs is since it is used in so many different applications having access to the oil on either side of the engine makes it more universal. Say if you have a piece of equipment that the engine needs spun around so the equipment can spin counter to the way a reel does.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine was doing the exact same thing! I just loosened and retightened the plug in the back and will see if that fixes the leak. Glad I found this thread!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just following up... that fixed it!


----------

